# What is Casper?



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Well I was curious. I don't know his exact breeding. One person told me he is arab x paint, another arab x quarter horse.They aren't exactly sure. But I thought he was dapple gray? but he has this kind of roan spot...What is his color considered and what do you think his breeding might be? The pictures mightn not be good enough to guess breeding but..

A very dirty Casper after he rolled...




roan spots. I just brushed him so he's clean. no dirt 



It looks more reddish on person. also, his dapples are the same color.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am not as good at picking colours from photos as I want to be. So I am going to have a guess before the experts get in...

My instinct is telling me he is a varnish roan appy.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks more appy than paint to me.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

He looks like a rose gray.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Have you considered that he might be part Appalousa?


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

How does this horse move? How does he tend to hold his tail when excited? That dished face, croup and appy coloring looks pretty straightforward ara-appaloosa to me. I vote Arabian/appaloosa hands down.

AraAppaloosa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

I have considered him being part appy. No one ever tld me he had any in him though so I just kinda went with paint...hah. He doesn't hold his tail up like an arab though. And I always thought arabs were a little high-strung and had lots of stamina, but Casper is extremely lazy.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

appy cross to me... But I'm awful at breeds...


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have rode full blooded arabs before that were the quietest and most reliable of kids horses. They are not all nutty for sure. It may not be arab but his face and croup look araby from here. Dont foget he is certainly a cross and that can tone the arab blood down also.

Better pictures and a video would help but from the little we can see..im pretty sure hes an app cross. The coloring is 100% an app color. He looks like a bay varnish roan. He will change colors and keep lightening over the years a little or even a lot season by season. 

Id talk to an appy person who really knows their stuff...i think they could give you good info.



ETA....
AH! Another thought....He could also be a POA! They are commonly app colored smaller horses and ponies who can have dishy little faces...Certainly a possiblity.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

At first glance, I'd say he's grey with a blood marking. His base coat would have been chestnut, hence the marking being reddish, as well as his flea bites being red. No idea on the breed though.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's a bad video of me riding him...I know my posting is weird and forced, I've fixed it 





 
Also, what is a POA? Is that Pony of the Americas or something? I don't even know if thats a breed but I thought I heard it somewhere...


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

After watching the video I definitely agree with the Arab part. So I agree with the others saying arab/appy.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

That doesnt even look like the same horse as the first pictures. Im leaning towards grey arab X now with a bloodspot. 

You really need clean whole body pictures of him without any tack. Full body in good light, clear photos....and a clear, well lit head shot so we can see his face. Im thinking one good set of photos will clear up alot.

Goes to show how decieving pictures can be


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Well yes I know. He had just rolled in his paddock so he was quite dirty. Maybe these will help?


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Gray with a bloodspot  100% Looks like a fleabitten grey too

Very cute Arab X As for crossed with what.....very hard to guess... Id say QH is an easy choice and very possible


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

he is a nice horse


----------



## GeenasGQ (Dec 22, 2010)

I think he's pure arab. More of a traditional arab than the new showy arabs, though. he looks a lot like my friend's eqyptian/polish arab cross. He doesn't have the extreme dished face like you see today, but the extent of what you see now is generally bred into them-much like the height has been to warmblood breeds. I know Hanoverians were originally bred for the German cavalry and as cart horses.

I've seen many arabs that just have all of their flee bitten spots concentrated into one area-which is what his splotchy areas look like. Sometimes instead or in addition to having flee bitten spots all over their body, they will accumulate in different spots, from what I've seen they tend to be on shoulders most often.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree with Greenas. Seeing him move, he screams Arab to me, I don't really see much of an indication of other breeds. Even if he is mixed, hes mostly Arab for sure...maybe a quarter or an eighth something else. 

My half Arab fatty Caleb has the same kind of spots on the right side neck ear and face (non/very few on the left):


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Just by the first pic, the colored areas weren't in the right places to be varnish appy. With the new pics there is no doubt at all he's grey.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, you're lucky. An Arab who's mellow.  lol, he defiantly looks flea bitten grey with a blood spot.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks kind of like a bloody mark (or bloody shoulder) to me.

http://ultimatehorsesite.com/colors/bloodmarks.html


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

dressagebelle said:


> At first glance, I'd say he's grey with a blood marking. His base coat would have been chestnut, hence the marking being reddish, as well as his flea bites being red. No idea on the breed though.


That is EXACTLY what I was gonna say... It looks like he has blood markings (also known as bloody shoulder) which don't fade out. I'm not sure about breed; he looks like he has a bit of a dished face but if he doesn't carry his tail high at all I'd doubt that. He's very cute either way


----------



## baileydawn (Oct 8, 2010)

I haven't a clue on the breed maybe part arabian?  a lot of horses have the slight hold on their tail. For example my sister has an Appendix Quarter Horse who holds his tail high but not anywhere near as high as an arabians. I would not say he's full blood at all. He could just have the "baby doll" face which a lot of people distinguish as Arabian features. He is gorgeous though!!! Have fun~


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

The only reason I didnt say full arab is his croup. It does not look arab. The whole rest of him does.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I wonder if he's a chestnut sabino going grey... does he have any other semi-solid dark spots on him?


----------

